

Show HN: Grid.css - megalodon
http://mateogianolio.github.io/grid-css/

======
duiker101
404

~~~
megalodon
For some reason github automatically blocked my profile. I have contacted them
and currently waiting for it to be resolved.

In the meantime I have uploaded a backup to
[http://mateogianolio.com/grid.css/](http://mateogianolio.com/grid.css/)

